# Battlefield 4 any good?



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi all
I really fancy getting this on the 360, what are your opinions is it worth getting cheers.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

My friends that have played ut say yes.
It's awesome


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

Cheers I think I will wait for the price to drop a bit first lol


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

its awesome, i played the beta on xbox, going to get it on ps4


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Saj said:


> its awesome, i played the beta on xbox, going to get it on ps4


The beta was bloody awful!

The game is very good, the more you play the better it gets but perhaps BF3 was even better


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm playing BF4 and Ghosts I think ghosts has it on the graphics front but BF4 on online gameplay it's still suffering from the same glitches as BF3 where idiots camp on the spawn site and totally ruin the game


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Can't wait to play it on next gen next week


----------



## Slabs (Sep 28, 2013)

Wait for next gen. Wasn't really designed for 360 and you miss out on 64 player online!


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

I would love to the xbox one, but I think i will have to wait a while.


----------

